# Has anyone ever heard of or used this TX breeder?



## Brandon Coker (Jan 9, 2009)

http://www.vomvollkommen.com./index.html

Vollkommen Shepherds.

Just curious what you guys think.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Remember, if there are any negative comments they are to be sent via pm to the poster.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

German Show Lines. That's all I can tell you.

I believe a member here, doggiedad, has a dog from them.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have talked to Terry a few times regarding her business, and found her to be EXTREMELY knowledgable about reproduction techniques. Impressively knowledgable.

These are German showlines. She has a VA male, and a discernable 'program". I know she works her dogs and titles them from our conversation. I would feel comfortable recommending her to someone looking for the type of dog she produces.

Lee


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Looks like they show and title their breeding stock and dogs have hip clearances. It also looks like they're holding back some of their own dogs to add to the breeding program. Those are all positive things.

The only thing that would bother me is that it appears they have one male that they breed all their females to. Very rarely do they use another male for any of their females. I have a hard time believing that Ham is the perfect complement to all of their females. I would rather see a breeder that selects the right male for each female, rather than just using the one they have on site.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I saw more than one stud dog used. 

The three breedings I saw, Ham (her stud) Karat's Ulko and Bazi vom der Urbecke.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think all three of those males are VAs - all are well known and of good reputation...don't see much to critize really.

Lee


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tiger
> The three breedings I saw, Ham (her stud) Karat's Ulko and Bazi vom der Urbecke.


Must have missed those. My bad.


----------



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm definitely a newbie, so keep that in mind. But I will say that if I were staying in my current location, I would use Vollkommen to get my future companion GSD. I was really interested in them, but we are moving and will choose a breeder closer to our future home. I don't see how you could go wrong with Vollkommen. Other people here have said good things about them.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

My 'H' litter was out of Ham. I drove 2,000 miles for that breeding and I am very glad that I did. I first met Ham at the 2005 USA Sieger Show. He is a confident, balanced male with great bitework. There are very few showline males that have such a low ZW, exceptional hip background, and strong mother lines. 

We kept a female back from our Ham litter and we are very pleased with her. She is a high drive, athletic female. She is very fun to work in obedience and agility (she's a fast and happy worker). She's a little like the Energizer Bunny, she keeps going and going . . . 










I would have no qualms about recommending Terri. She is very knowledgeable and her breeding program brings together lines known for good working ability (e.g. Bazi, Ulko, Ulk) and good hip health (e.g. Esko, Ham). 

I think sometimes people think German showlines are the 'laid-back' option. This isn't always true. So make sure you are very specific about what you are looking for in a puppy. Let your breeder know what sort of activities you would like to participate in. Discuss how much exercise and training you will realistically be able to provide. The more the breeder knows about you, the better they are able to select a puppy that is a good fit for your family. 

That's just my 2 cents. Hope it helps!


----------



## Brandon Coker (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Jaeger is a Vollkommen dog. He is only 15 weeks old so I don't have a story as to what he has "grown up to be", but so far we are very pleased!

Terry is very knowledgable and just an overall pleasure to deal with. She's honest and has lots of hands on experience in training and dogs in general.

I can't add much more than what's already been said but that I would recommend her to anyone looking for a German Showline.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have one of their dogs. i got my puppy at 9 weeks old. he's now 20 months. our dog is the perfect pet/companion. training our dog was effortless. in the house he's very calm. outside he's very active. i don't show my dog but when we're walking around dog shows (GSD shows) people go crazy over our dog.

i sent my deposit for a puppy several months before it was conceived. Terry told me she should have pups on June 5th. June 4th she called and said the pups are here. Terry was in constant contact with us before the pups were born and after. she sent us pictures and x-rays. the before and after service was excellent.

good luck with your VomVollkommen pup.


----------

